# اللهجة المغربية : زايدون



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية (زايدون) كلمة معناها (وفوق ذلك ؛ فضلا على ذلك ؛ علاوة على ذلك)ء
ما مرادفها في لهجتك؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر
زيد [على كدا/عليه]ـ
علاوةً [على كدا/عليه]ـ​


----------



## Aloulu

"...في تونس "زايد" كمان أو "بازيد". مثلاً "هو عملها بازيد" أو "كلام زايد يا أخي"...يعني "فوق العادة". أو "زايد على​


----------



## ahmedcowon

Aloulu said:


> "...في تونس "زايد" كمان أو "بازيد". مثلاً "هو عملها بازيد" أو "كلام زايد يا أخي"...يعني "فوق العادة". أو "زايد على​


jawad-dawdi أعتقد أن هذا ليس المقصود من سؤال​


----------



## abdalhamid

" في فلسطين نستخدم " كمان 
واعتقد انه في الاردن و سوريا ايضا بستخدموا " كمان " خاصة انة بلاد الشام في تشابة في بعض الكلمات


----------



## ghostrider324

في العراق نستخدم فوك هذا وتلفض 
foug hatha


----------



## Bakr

ghostrider324 said:


> في العراق نستخدم فوك هذا وتلفض
> foug hatha


في المغرب هناك أيضا
فوق داك الشي، فوق هداك الشي
تنطق
fouq dak ashy, fouq hadak ashy


----------

